# "Get Shorty" report 3-1 and 3-2



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Finally got our boat boat back from south Florida a few weeks back and I made the first Trek down with my partner Chris and two buddies. The plan was to head out Friday early and go west and long . Upon arrival at the boat we discovered several issues that cost me 15 straight hours of work to fix : 

So we head out sat morn at 5 am and set sail for the shelf south of ob arriving to rigs and no boats : I set up and quickly we were landing everything from Giant AJ's to big gags and scamp ( all released due to the currents regs) . We hopped from rig to rig working deeper each stop running over a few nice rocks that yielded some big snowy and yellow edge groupers . 

Around 4 pm with a nice box of fish we ventured offshore to the deeper rigs south of the shelf . We arrive at rig one were several cats and one center console were hanging : and as soon as dark came we started landing black fin after black fin . We eventually land a keeper yellowfin and more blacks on jigs only . 

We decided to roll to the next rig and got the same results : no sharks and tuna every drop . We fished four rigs and caught 60 or so tuna 2 being yellowfin . Most fish were 10-20 pounds with a few larger and ate butterfly jigs and poppers . At 2 am nobody could lift a rod anymore and a ran us back home at 7 knots till dawn and picked up speed at day break arriving at the dock at 9:30 am Sunday morning with a full boat of fish . 

Fishing was wide open 

Weather was perfect

Boat ran awesome and was just a true dream to be on and run : what a beast :thumbsup:

Can't wait to get back down and FISH !!!!!

But that's gonna be a few weekends due to some minor needed repairs and Thunder Chicken season approaching fast .


Pics to follow


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Great report. 

That should answer the guy who was asking if it was worth going to the rigs this time of year.


----------



## Fisherdad1 (Oct 4, 2007)

No offense. Its a nice boat, but pics of the boat is not what we want to see with a report like that. :no:


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Fisherdad1 said:


> No offense. Its a nice boat, but pics of the boat is not what we want to see with a report like that. :no:


For some reason I can only post one pic from a iPhone ?

More pics to follow


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Nice


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Love the new ride Mike. Glad y'all had a good, safe trip


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Chris V said:


> Love the new ride Mike. Glad y'all had a good, safe trip


Thanks Chris : Was great to see you and chat with you at SAM'S

Your advise is always spot on : you are a great asset to the Orange Beach sportsfishing community My friend ............

See you sooner than later :thumbsup:


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Sweet ride, I'm really hyped for my first run in 2 weeks, more pics please!


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

What was the size on the three YFT? Great post on the catching part but pics would be sweet.


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

Well done, love the new boat!


----------



## Kailua Boy (Jul 31, 2013)

Congrats on your fish and thanks for the post! Aching arms and back from fishing.. it doesn't get much better than that!!! Hanapa'a!


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Kim said:


> What was the size on the three YFT? Great post on the catching part but pics would be sweet.



We landed two yellowfin : both 20-25 pounds 

Didn't see any real giants popping around and our current fish finder gets a lot of interference around the rig so I metered nada 

Just used glow in the dark butterfly jigs 

Still working on pics as I was driving : the guys took the shots .

Looks like I'll be in ob working on new electronics this weekend 

If anyone is around come stop by n say hey 

At Sportsmans


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Pirate I'm loving the new boat. Can't wait to see it in person sometime this summer.


----------



## Fish Eye (Apr 4, 2013)

Sounds like a solid trip Mike. If y'all are anything it's consistant. You've got me feeling antsy about my first trip of the year hopefully I'll have something good to report next week. Good luck on the turkey's.


----------

